# relabeling my own tags HELP!!



## Yasirm86 (Jan 22, 2012)

Hello so i have a question i want to relabel my customers tags with tagless*tags and i have been buying mostly gildan brand shirts...what do i need to put on the tag to relabel it?? and also i realized they are all made in different countries based on different colors would I need to relabel every shirt and put the country it was made in??


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Easy answer is to put everything that's on the Gildan label on your tagless one; except switch out the Gildan name for your customers, of course.

But essentials are: Full company name or RN#, fiber content, country of origin, washing instructions, and size.

If different colors have different countries, then your tagless labels must do the same.

Here's a complete reading of the labeling law: 

Threading Your Way Through the Labeling Requirements Under the Textile and Wool Acts | BCP Business Center


----------



## Yasirm86 (Jan 22, 2012)

gotchu thank you very much!


----------

